# Need advice/help on inshore fishing in Pensacola.



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

I am very new to inshore fishing. I have only been once or twice and never really caught much. I'm going down to Pensacola on Thursday March 19, and will be staying through Monday March 23. My buddy has a 17'Cape Horn CC and weplan to do some bay fishing. I don't have a clue where to go or what to fish with. I'm not new to fishing and I'm willing to try whatever seems to be working. Where to launch? What to use? What bait shops to go to? I know the area pretty well. Any advice would be greatly appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Check out Hot Spots in gulf breeze, in the first shopping center on right if coming from pensacola. They have some bait other stores do not have. Then my safe suggestion for a fishing location is the boat ramp at the 3 mile bridge. You can easily access alot of structure and open water. If the weather is not so reassuring you can stay close to the bridge and ramp. If it is nice out you can venture further towards the gulf. The bob sykes bridge is another good location, but you will have to ask someone how to launch in that area, I don't know where. It is probably an even better location if the ramp is near by.


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I'll check out these areas and let you know how I do.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

You can launch from Shoreline Park in GB at hit bob sykes.. just launch and look to the left.. you can also hit the docks along the way for trout/reds or shoot straight across and fish the island.

Mike


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Looks like I should be fishing for White trout, Reds, and maybe some Specs. What is a good lure or plastic to use for reds.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

3 mile bridge is a sure hit for white trout and the occasional red or two. I would use gulp baits such as their line of jerk baits/shrimp or mirror lures for the reds. These will catch the trout too. Small grubs work well on the trout.


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I have heard that the Gulp products work really good. I have also heard and read DOA products work good too. Is their a certain color scheme that I should go by?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

New penny or nuclear chicken are very popular


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I'll try both.


----------



## sharky21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Be sure to stop by Hot Spots not only do they have baits others don't they will also give you some good spots to go.


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks. I'll stop by there for sure. Is there a certain time of day thats good for a particular fish?


----------



## sharky21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thatsone other thing the guys at Hot Spots will help you with there really great.


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

In responce to fishing specific fish at specific times of day, not really. Early morning and late evening are great times of day,especially for reds and specks right now. But more important is water movement, specifically tide movement. Also if you can find fast moving water, you can't go wrong. If you can catch a moving tide or just a strong current it won't matter what time of day. You can catch almost anything for that type of area.


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Howcan I find out about the currents and whats the best way to read them while your out there? Are the redfish on the grass beds yet or is it to early for that?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't answer your grassbeds question but as far as tide movement. Try to be at your spot about 2 hours before each tide. That way the tide is moving (either coming in or going out) and not slack. I believe I saw some tide tables at Hot Spots or you can use the weather channels website or some other website.


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright man. Thanks for the help.


----------

